# I quit nicotine



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I stopped drinking coffee a few days ago and yesterday I also quit cigarettes. I hope I will last this time. The coffee thing is easy but cigarettes is totally different. So it's been about 36 hours now and I am ok. I really want myself to quit for good this time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good for you, Lisa. My dad quit on his 50th birthday and has been clean for nearly 7 years. Better late than never.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I do too. Just take it one moment at a time  Nicotine patch? Or cold turkey?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Cold Turkey. And you?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Good for you, Lisa. My dad quit on his 50th birthday and has been clean for nearly 7 years. Better late than never.


Yeah, I am 33 now and I want to quit before it seriously affects my health. Your father did well - it's really difficult a habit to kick, particularly after a lifetime of it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Getting over the nicotine is one thing. Getting over the oral fixation is another. Be careful not to turn to food...seen it happen.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Good for you! I've never smoked (my dad is a lung doctor), but I've seen people quit, and although it's hard, I know you can do it.
We're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Cold Turkey. And you?


Just cold, lol. Actually I never smoked, but I'm still dabbling in coffee a couple times a week. It's like playing with fire tho'


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

You might want to use swedish snus to taper off if it becomes too difficult. Much cheaper than nicorette/nicotine gum and it has as much nicotine or more. Barely any carcinogens compared to american oral tobacco.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Way to go quitting is really hard but well worth it. I hope you succeed. I've been smoke free for a few months. I also quit coffee, well cafeinated anyway. I still have a cup or 2 of decaff in the morning.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Getting over the nicotine is one thing. Getting over the oral fixation is another. Be careful not to turn to food...seen it happen.


I have actually factored that in. I eat a lot more chocolate than before but I figured why torture myself and deprive myself even of that? I will probably put on some weight but I can always loose that again once I have quit for good.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Keith said:


> Way to go quitting is really hard but well worth it. I hope you succeed. I've been smoke free for a few months. I also quit coffee, well cafeinated anyway. I still have a cup or 2 of decaff in the morning.


It's actually getting harder the longer it is going on. I have not yet had any real physical withdrawal symptoms like the last time I quit. It's been 59 hours since my last cigarette so they should definitely have kicked in by now. Strange. What is bothering me is the psychological addiction. I dont think of cigarettes all the time but still quite frequently lol and sometimes there are really very strong desires to light up.

What's your experience with that? Will it get worse, when will it get better? Do you still experience those desires?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I can't totally quit. I quit years ago but I always pick up a pack now and again. Just tonight I was stressed out from work all week and I picked up a pack on the way home. 

I still get the cravings all the time even though I haven't been a regular smoker in years. It's also the oral fixation- thats a tough thing for me to get over. I like smoking the things.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Today is day 4. It is actually getting more difficult. I really want a cigarette sometimes. I didn't have it this strongly the first few days. I could go to the shops and buy some. I won't but still these cravings are strong!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just take it moment to moment. Here in Ohio, they used to have a huge stop smoking helpline. Statistically it takes someone several tries to quit permanently. Eat some dark chocolate??!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll keep some dark chocolate for emergencies lol

Today is day 5. Still havent touched a cigarette. I met up with someone for coffee and ended up chatting for 3 hours. During that time he smoked 4 or 5 cigarettes. I looked at his packet of cigarettes and didn't feel tempted. No cravings either. It was great but very surprising considering that yesterday I really wanted a cigarette.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's good! Hopefully the grossness of them will begin to speak louder then the craving.


----------



## thesceptic (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol, this is making me tense! :teeth A few more weeks of mental pain and you'll be over the worst of it - something that'll save you even greater physical pain in the future. Life is so much easier without cigarettes.


----------



## TheFriendlyVirgin (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats! It's really hard to do but you CAN do it! :boogie I quit smoking cold turkey in Dec. 2006 and haven't smoked since. I did gain weight though because I replaced smoking with eating  maybe you can get some of that nicotine gum? I have found that my breathing and just overall health is a lot better, i'm not coughing up phlegm anymore either. yuck! good luck!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> That's good! Hopefully the grossness of them will begin to speak louder then the craving.


I have moments when I look at someone who is smoking and think how weird it is to stick a stick in your mouth, alight it and practically poison yourself. Having said that, I do still enjoy the smell of cigarettes.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

thesceptic said:


> Lol, this is making me tense! :teeth A few more weeks of mental pain and you'll be over the worst of it - something that'll save you even greater physical pain in the future. Life is so much easier without cigarettes.


Life is easier and actually breathing is beginning to get easier as well! lol


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

TheFriendlyVirgin said:


> Congrats! It's really hard to do but you CAN do it! :boogie I quit smoking cold turkey in Dec. 2006 and haven't smoked since. I did gain weight though because I replaced smoking with eating  maybe you can get some of that nicotine gum? I have found that my breathing and just overall health is a lot better, i'm not coughing up phlegm anymore either. yuck! good luck!


I went cold turkey too. This is my fourth attempt at quitting. The first time round I tried nicotine patches but the second time I noticed that the withdrawal is survive-able without those patches. I tried nicotine gums as well but they taste like you are eating the contents of an ashtray. Made me very nauseous. lol


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Day 9. It's going ok. Cravings every day now but so far I have got through them without running to the shops to buy cigs, lol. I have a feeling the cravings will be a daily feature from now on and for a very, very long time.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Lisa. I'm glad you are quitting.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi FC. How are you?

Day 10: no cigs


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm okay, sleepy. I sleep better on my couch but I always try to go up to my bed, with not so great results. I"m stayin on the couch tonight. I think ifs a firmness thing. Nice job on day 10. You're adding years to your life.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lisa said:


> Having said that, I do still enjoy the smell of cigarettes.


i will never understand how anyone can enjoy the smell of cigarettes or like the taste of beer.

Benzos are a great replacement for cigarettes. Both calm you down, only benzos dont harm your health or anyone around you.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Have been smoke free now for exactly 2 weeks.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Day 15: ok


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You using anything as a replacement like gum or sumfin ?

Oh and it's freakin hard to resist a ciggy when you are out havin a drink btw like for new year or sumfin but you don't have the craving the following day so it ain't so bad.

(sorry just thought i'd say)


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Meeeee tooooooooooo. I feel like I could take on a bike gang today.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> You using anything as a replacement like gum or sumfin ?
> 
> Oh and it's freakin hard to resist a ciggy when you are out havin a drink btw like for new year or sumfin but you don't have the craving the following day so it ain't so bad.
> 
> (sorry just thought i'd say)


No replacements, I just just went cold turkey. It's totally do-able you just have to really want to.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

liarsclub said:


> Meeeee tooooooooooo. I feel like I could take on a bike gang today.


When did you quit? How is it going?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

How you doing Miss Lisa?


----------

